
Does anyone have an explanation for why mail keeps popping up in MacBook pro? - __keshav
I&#x27;ve found the following https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;344223&#x2F;mail-app-keeps-popping-up-in-the-background-in-mac-os-mojave ; but I don&#x27;t seem to understand why this might actually be happening? Does anyone have any ideas&#x2F; can fully explain it?
======
jonpalmisc
No answer, but I also have this issue. Curious to know the cause.

~~~
hairofadog
There was a thread about it a few months back:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23359820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23359820)

